# Meklē produktu? >  12 - 14 v impulsu ģenerators

## Pauchuk

Sveiki, no elektronikas maz ko saprotu. Man nepieciešams impulsu ģenerators ar potenciometru, lai varētu vadīt solenoīdu automobīļos esošajā spriegumā. Solenoīds (elektrisks vārsts), kas vērsies vaļā, ciet, atkarībā no manis izvēlētās frekvences, kuru vadu ar potenciometru. Kas man nepieciešams, kā to sauc?

----------


## next

https://www.google.lv/webhp?sourceid...#q=TIMER+555&*

----------


## JDat

Next, produktu. PRODUKTU, nevis shēmu.

----------


## next

Gatavu vajag?
Te var pamekleet:
https://www.google.lv/search?q=%D0%B...ih=638#imgrc=_
 ::

----------


## simistors

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6V-12V-24V-2...cAAOSwmtJXUtAE

----------


## Pauchuk

Ebajs jāgaida. Varbut Latvijā ir kas tāds?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-DC-6V-...1%26rkt%3D1%26

Šāds tak arī der, vai ne? Strādā no pievadītā sprieguma?

----------


## simistors

Ja  vajag vienā eksemplārā, tad uzraksti no kuras pilsētas esi. Varbūt kāds no foruma var izlīdzēt ... ( samest uz maketplates ~1st).

----------


## Pauchuk

Rīga. Itkā jau gribētos tādu smuku paskatu tam pasākumam, bet testam arī derēs uz ātro. Droši var man uzrakstīt PZ ar izmaksām un kad var dabūt?

----------


## next

Vispirms jaazina ko iisti vajag.
Cik aatri un preciizi tam verkjim jaastraadaa, kaads diapazons reguleeshanai?
Ar to DC motora PWM var nesanaakt jo tam droshi ka paliela frekvence un motoram tas pofig.
Solenoiidam inerci jaanjem veeraa.

----------


## Pauchuk

Pasūtiju, šomēnes jābūt, tad arī redzēs. Ja frekvence liela, nu lai nereāģē tik ātri tas solenoīds, bet uzturēt to manis iestatīto atvērumu tak vajadzētu..

----------


## Tristan

Interesanta tēma.
Jāatzīst ka nebiju aizdomājies (nav bijusi aŗī vajadzība) ar PWM vadīt solenoīd-vārstu.
Kā jau next rakstīja, pieņemu ka ar parastu PWM kontrolieris īsti nevar precīzi vadīt. Ir kādam esoša pieredze?
Pieņemu arī ka līdzstrāvas solenoīds (lai arī labas kvalitātes) varētu ilgi nedzīvot, ja tiek darbināts augstā frekvencē,
Vai arī kāds var pateikt kādu bieži sastopamu agregātu kuram šāds risinājums būtu izmantots?

----------


## M_J

Nekas īpašs un nekas jauns. Lielā daļā dīzeļauto taču EGR un turbīnas vadības elektromagnētiskie vārsti tā vien tiek vadīti, dīzeļsūkņos aizdedzes apsteidzes vadības vārsti tāpat, Common Rail sistēmās degvielas spiediena regulatori tāpat. Lielai daļai benzīinieku tukšgaitas regulatori arī pēc būtības ir solenoīd-vārsti un apgriezieni tiek regulēti mainot PWM.

----------


## Pauchuk

Es tik tagad domāju, vai ļoti augsta frekvence ir slikti vai vienalga? Jo tiem ebay kontrolieriem visiem ir augstas frekvences.

----------


## Pauchuk

Piesakās, kas varētu izveidot kontrolieri ar potenciometru, ar 20 - 30 hz frekvenci.

----------

